# Shaft Flex. Differnece In Cpm



## Golfbum

If you think all shafts are the same when it comes to flex, think again. Check this video out. 
YouTube - More of the Golf Show BANNED from TV

I know a guy who had an Aldila NV in his TM R7. Stock shaft from the factory. It was labeled Stiff. For awhile he hit that shaft ok, he was taking nice smooth swings. He is not long off the tee, averges 265 but always in the fairway and is a Two Time Club Champion at my home course. He told me he started swinging a bit harder in the fall and suddenly he was all over the place with that driver. His Father tested the shaft and it had the CPM's of a A FLEX or Senior Flex shaft. Way below what a Stiff should have been. Goes to show you how far off some shafts can really be. You are not 100% sure if you have a R,S or A flex unless you have it checked.


----------



## 65nlovenit

I've heard similiar horror stories on a number of forums. It makes you really leary of products off the shelf. I guess thats a reason to buy from known dealers, who would not be upset if you asked to check the shaft out before buying. Every golf supply house has shafts that have ratings stamped on the shaft, but is there an industry standard established for the ratings, if so where does a guy get a copy.


----------



## Golfbum

Let's be honest here. How many of you have bought a driver and never hit it before you bought it? I have, however it was a TM R7 and I got my money back when I traded it in. Plus I bought it for a great price. 

Other than that I have never bought a driver, or fairway, or rescue club without trying it out first. Same as my irons. Now I have bought new wedges without hitting them, but I had used ones like them before so I knew what they were like.

Here is the deal. You go demo a new driver. You find one you really like, hit well and think "OK this is the one for me"

Then you walk back into the store and say "I am buying it but I want a new one with the plastic on it please" 

Sorry to say this but you just defeated the purpose of doing the demo with the driver. WHY? Simple, the shaft in the one you buy might and quite often is just a bit different in flex. Now you have a new driver, 3 wood, rescue etc that you might not hit well.

Then you wonder "Man I hit that demo so well and yet this one keeps leaking to the right on me"

Well now you know why!

The store I deal at used to have a barrel full of demo drivers. It no longer has that. If you want to demo a driver they tape the crown, sole and part of the face to avoid DUMMY MARKS and you hit it. 

That way you are hitting the actual driver you are going to buy, or SHOULD BUY.

Words of wisdom from not only me, but two CPGA Pros.


----------



## 65nlovenit

I suppose that for dealers who would be reluctant to tape up a new club like that, would be to buy the demo. Granted its not virginal, but thinking of the number of hits a club has in it in its life time, the demo probably has 20/30 hits on it. Tell him you want the demo, that way you know what your getting, and ask for a discount for used. I also would think that taping up the club like you suggest, could also change its characteristics.... just my opinion.

Here is some interesting information regarding shafts...

YouTube - More of the Golf Show BANNED from TV


----------



## Golfbum

65nlovenit said:


> I suppose that for dealers who would be reluctant to tape up a new club like that, would be to buy the demo. Granted its not virginal, but thinking of the number of hits a club has in it in its life time, the demo probably has 20/30 hits on it. Tell him you want the demo, that way you know what your getting, and ask for a discount for used. I also would think that taping up the club like you suggest, could also change its characteristics.... just my opinion.


Taping a driver up with masking tape will not change the character of the club. It is not like you are loading on much weight.

I deal with one store only when it comes to buying clubs. Many reasons, local business, not a big box store. I can hit the club before I buy it. I can trade and get decent money for my trade ins. Not like GT that offers someone $50 for a set of irons (yes this has happened around here anyways)

If any dealer is reluctant to tape a club up for you to try then walk out of that store and deal somewhere else. Taping a club will not hurt it, that is why you put tape on it!


----------



## cesc

Thanks for posting the link...Google's Youtube is being sued US$1 billion by Viacom...wow...a ton of money.


----------

